# Pepper jelly glazed loin



## pit 4 brains (Jun 12, 2010)

So I picked up this jar of Tabasco Brand pepper jelly and I was goint to make some sort of sauce with it. I changed my mind and decided to just use it as a straight glaze to see what happens.

I dusted a loin with some creole seasoning and tossed it in the GOSM over a light applewood smoke. At 115 I pulled it out and smothered it with the jelly...














Out of the smoker at 160













The loin came out juicy and very tender with just the right amount of spice to make your brow sweat a little. I had a real nice smoke ring where the fat wasn't covering the meat. I'm gonna use the rest of the jelly on a set of St. Louis spares tommorow. Stay tuned for that q view..


----------



## abigail4476 (Jun 12, 2010)

That looks delicious!  We love pepper jellies on sandwiches--what a great idea for a glaze.


----------



## meateater (Jun 12, 2010)

That does look and sound awesome.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 12, 2010)

that looks so good


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes it looks great as a glaze too. Now I might just have to see if I can find that in the stores here.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jun 12, 2010)

If it's not in a store near you, you can order it online...

I can't wait to do some other stuff with it. I was gonna put it on some spares Sunday but I'm putting that smoke off until father's day..


----------



## ryder (Jun 13, 2013)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> So I picked up this jar of Tabasco Brand pepper jelly and I was goint to make some sort of sauce with it. I changed my mind and decided to just use it as a straight glaze to see what happens.
> I dusted a loin with some creole seasoning and tossed it in the GOSM over a light applewood smoke. At 115 I pulled it out and smothered it with the jelly...
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really good! I thought about doing the same thing you did but with some of my homemade jalapeño-pineapple jelly!   At what temp did you smoke at!!


----------



## fowldarr (May 26, 2014)

I just used some homemade pepper jelly on my beef ribs last weekend.  It was spectacular


----------



## topher73 (Feb 13, 2015)

New to the forum here!

Made this loin in the smoker last week, definately will make it again.

Smoker was set to 225, had to bring it down to slow the cooking.  I hit the 115 mark within the first 30 minutes or so.  After the glaze was applied I backed the heat down to 200 to finish it off.

Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## gary s (Feb 13, 2015)

I will have to try that, Have a jar my next door neighbor brought me

Gary


----------



## bmaddox (Feb 13, 2015)

topher73 said:


> New to the forum here!
> 
> I hit the 115 mark within the first 30 minutes or so.


What size loin were you using? That seems really fast. The loins I smoke are around 4 pounds and at 220 they take at least an hour to get that high.


----------



## topher73 (Feb 13, 2015)

it was just under 3lbs.  Total cook time was around 2 hours.

It was cooked all the way through but seemed to go really quick!  I have a shoulder ready to go on this weekend.

Was thinking about throwing another loin on with it.  Any rub suggestions to go with a pepper cranberry jelly?


----------

